
How Usain Bolt Came from Behind Again to Win Gold - ceocoder
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/08/15/sports/olympics/usain-bolt-mens-100-meters-final.html
======
ceocoder
for those having a hard time with scroll, scrolling up and down on trackpad on
my MacBook Air scrolled graphic left-right. It took me an embarrassingly long
time to figure out.

